# Drinks and fish in the same cooler?



## boatbuilder

Who here uses the same cooler for drinks and fish?

I used to only take one cooler but my wife made me change my ways. I would rather only deal with one cooler but it's not worth upsetting the wife. 

I saw another thread on here with drinks in the fish cooler.


----------



## trippcasey

HA! I love this! In my boat there is but one cooler unless kids are on board. 1. Thats it. Its long been a superstition for me started one day when my brother and I went out with just one cooler. We slayed the fish. Since then, if you dont want fish slime on your beverage, bag it tight or find another ride. The only exception is flounder gigging and kids. Gigging fills the cooler with mud, and my kids wont drink a fish slimed drink. Me? I wash it off with salt water if its too bad. Otherwise I dont care. Its like a banana on board to me.


----------



## boatbuilder

I always caught more fish after drinking a fishy beer.


----------



## Dustin Pate

Get a cheap cutting board from Walmart that is larger than you need and then cut it to the width of a cooler. Makes a quick, cheap divider...fish on one side, drinks on the other.


----------



## fishman01

Same cooler for fish and drinks. Never had an issue rinsing them in the water.


----------



## j_seph

I hang mine in a burlap bag with a brick in it. Drop it down around 40 foot tied to a rope. Keeps em cold, no need for ice, and as you move along the rattling attracts the fish so much I have to have 2 coolers in the boat to put fish in.


----------



## boatbuilder

j_seph said:


> I hang mine in a burlap bag with a brick in it. Drop it down around 40 foot tied to a rope. Keeps em cold, no need for ice, and as you move along the rattling attracts the fish so much I have to have 2 coolers in the boat to put fish in.



That might work in hartwell But how do you keep them cold when you are in the creeks looking for redfish?


----------



## NCHillbilly

Fishbeer. I have no problems with it.


----------



## Cmp1

NCHillbilly said:


> Fishbeer. I have no problems with it.



Agreed,,,, lol lol lol,,,,


----------



## Riplukelee

The fish might get thirsty! Same cooler. If you don't like it. Don't fish with me.


----------



## sinclair1

The fish water kills the rat poop that got on them in the back room of the beverage store


----------



## Ga. Swamper

one cooler here


----------



## NCHillbilly

Y'all ever see that Miller commercial where the feller is fishin' and throws a fish in the cooler, and then he reaches in there and feels around amongst the fish and gets a beer out and takes a big swaller; and a big string of slime stretches off the can like mozzarella off a pizza?


----------



## Duff

Can't help ya. My wife ain't going to tell me what to do in my boat.


----------



## Lukikus2

I got two coolers. I like the inside of the fish not the outside.


----------



## Jeff C.

NCHillbilly said:


> Y'all ever see that Miller commercial where the feller is fishin' and throws a fish in the cooler, and then he reaches in there and feels around amongst the fish and gets a beer out and takes a big swaller; and a big string of slime stretches off the can like mozzarella off a pizza?



  

No, but I'd like to.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

One cooler here as well!


----------



## Big7

Ain't hurt me none.

Been going alone (as in without Daddy)
For well over 40 years..


----------



## BriarPatch99

Wiggler worm juice on your hands never hurt a PB&J or Vienna sausage ... either ... Catalpa worm juice either ... !!!


----------



## loganh3101

I keep a smaller cooler inside a large one.  It hold the drinks and sandwiches.  Still leaves room for fish, even the long ones.  Cuts down on clutter on the floor.


----------



## boatbuilder

NCHillbilly said:


> Y'all ever see that Miller commercial where the feller is fishin' and throws a fish in the cooler, and then he reaches in there and feels around amongst the fish and gets a beer out and takes a big swaller; and a big string of slime stretches off the can like mozzarella off a pizza?



That was an awesome commercial. I like the high life


----------



## j_seph

boatbuilder said:


> That might work in hartwell But how do you keep them cold when you are in the creeks looking for redfish?


Tie a float to the end of the rope and leave it out deep  while your in the creek


----------



## Knotmuch

Y'all sure are a nasty bunch. Fish slime and beer? Not me.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson

Knotmuch said:


> Y'all sure are a nasty bunch. Fish slime and beer? Not me.


----------



## boatbuilder

Duff said:


> Can't help ya. My wife ain't going to tell me what to do in my boat.



So I need to train my wife to drink fish beer? Got any tips for how to accomplish this?


----------



## boatbuilder

j_seph said:


> Tie a float to the end of the rope and leave it out deep  while your in the creek



There's an idea.


----------



## GSUbackwoods

Two coolers for me in my boats. My buddy only carries one in his boats, he never has to worry about me bumming beer when we are fishing.


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie

best part about having a bay boat lol we have one cooler on the boat, BUT we also have a fish box filled with ice for the fish, baitwell for the bait and livewell for those times when you need to cull


----------



## 1eyefishing

:d:d:d


----------



## bulldawgborn

BriarPatch99 said:


> Wiggler worm juice on your hands never hurt a PB&J or Vienna sausage ... either ... Catalpa worm juice either ... !!!



Makes my doritos taste better


----------



## trippcasey

boatbuilder said:


> So I need to train my wife to drink fish beer? Got any tips for how to accomplish this?



Start bringing one cooler. She'll get thirsty...hehe.


----------



## jason t garrett

Just pour a little tuna fish juice in her beer at
Home. When y'all are on the water she will feel right at home. Please video this. Should be entertaining


----------



## Farm Club

We use to freeze gallon and 2 liter bottles of water to cool the fish and drank the water out of them as they thawed. Now I have an ice machine and use 2 coolers.


----------



## gordwa

one cooler here...i hear the oh really grampa sometimes.But they drink it


----------



## little rascal

*Fish on Ice*

smells Heavenly to me! 
Beer thrown in ice with fish tastes Heavenly to me!


----------



## donald-f

Drinks in the cooler, fish goes in the live well, I'm not drinking after no fish.


----------



## trippcasey

I like when I have leftover beer/drinks and they end up in the fridge. Then 2 days later when you go to grab one, you are reminded of the fish you caught when you bring the can up to your face. My wife will even scrub the cans and they still have that slight fish smell for days. Thats how I know I will always have an ice cold beverage in the fridge too. Gotta plan ahead.


----------



## Browning Slayer

boatbuilder said:


> So I need to train my wife to drink fish beer? Got any tips for how to accomplish this?



Leave her at home??

Saltwater fishing means 2 coolers for me and my boat. One cooler can't hold all the beer and fish.


----------



## ladyluvs2fish

Speaking from my female perspective; just 1 cooler.  To much junk in the boat gets in my way.  Just swish your beverage off in the water.  Wipe your wormy fingers on your pants and enjoy your lunch.  Just keep on fishing.


----------



## Mr Warren

I just keep a gallon thermos jug of water with ice in it separate from the fish cooler and a small cooler for the samiches. Hate a cluttered boat, but hate fishy drinks worse.


----------



## Rabun

NCHillbilly said:


> Y'all ever see that Miller commercial where the feller is fishin' and throws a fish in the cooler, and then he reaches in there and feels around amongst the fish and gets a beer out and takes a big swaller; and a big string of slime stretches off the can like mozzarella off a pizza?



Hilarious!  I don't remember that one, but I do this...


----------



## jfish

these days early on more drinks in cooler..........later in day not so many fish and who cares about drinks in the cooler


----------



## ssramage

One cooler. A lot of times if I'm particularly concerned with fish beer (usually not), I'll save the bags from my ice or get some umbrella bags and make fish condoms. Catch a fish, slide it in the condom, tie it off and throw in the cooler. Voila! No more fish beer!


----------

